# searching for the right surname form



## Yoseep

I don't know hot to spell in Polish the surname that i can only prounounce... So I'd like someone who speaks polish to write down the right form of that surname... I'll try to write it down in english (phonetic form)

in *english* it would be pronounced like:

> Maishitzka or Maishitska

in *croatian* (my mother tongue) it would be spelled like:

> Maišicka or Maišitska 

so what would be right version of that surname in polish? is it familiar to polish-speaking members?

thanks in advance.


----------



## .Jordi.

Hi,

could it be _Majszycka_?


----------



## Yoseep

.Jordi. said:


> Hi,
> 
> could it be _Majszycka_?



maybe, it is possible, i'm not sure.

it would be perfect to check it in some polish phonebook or something if it exists online... but i don't know where to find it?

anyway, thanks


----------



## .Jordi.

There's is a lot of such sites, here you have one of them. You could write out there Majszycka, listen and tell us whether it is the surname you were looking for.


----------



## Yoseep

.Jordi. said:


> Hi,
> 
> could it be _Majszycka_?



it seems this is not the correct form after all... i can't find anybody else online with that surname.


----------



## mietagosia

If you say it's not the correct form, the only thing that comes to my mind is to eliminate the "i". Then it would be Maszycka or Maszicka - both of which show some results of Google, meaning that such word exists as a proper name. 

Cheers,
MietaGosia


----------



## BezierCurve

Hmm... How about Majchrzycka?


----------



## JakubikF

Maszicka is not possible in my opinion. Polish after sz requires y not i.


----------



## Duya

BezierCurve most probably hit the nail:

http://www.google.com/search?q=Majchrzycki

(proper transliteration to Croatian should be, as far as I know, "Majhžicki")


----------

